# Question on hubs!



## pworm (Apr 17, 2012)

I recently started to pull off the hubs and bearings to my boat trailer to repack and replace the bearings if they needed it. Before I greased and reassembled everything I did a test fit without the grease, and noticed a gap between the back of the hub and the trailer axle. 

If I tighten the castle nut anymore, the hub will not spin freely like normal. Is this common, or did the previous owner use the wrong size/style of hub? The title says it's homemade, but I have a hard time believing that since it's so well built. 

I haven't had any problems with the trailer, I've put around 1000 miles on it so far. The only issue is some grease has leaked out the back of the hub. The passenger side was worse than the driver side. You can see the build up on the axle in the pics below.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 17, 2012)

Did you press out the old bearing races? What size is the axle, 1inch straight or 1 1/16?


----------



## pworm (Apr 17, 2012)

No, I didn't press out the races. Everything was in great shape. No wear on the races or the bearings. The seals in the back of the hub were great too, no signs of dry rot or anything. 

The trailer has worked great for a year, with absolutely know problems. However I think the hubs or bearings aren't the correct size. Both the inner and outer bearing are the same size (L44649). Which I've seen is standard on some trailers, but I think I need a different size bearing on the rear, since the shape/size of my spindle changes where the rear bearing should sit. 

I'll post a picture of the bare shaft/spindle when I get off of work in a hour. I'll also include the measurements with the pics. It looks like it needs a larger bearing on the rear, and it will sit closer to the axle like it should. I just don't want to go ordering parts until I know exactly what the problem is. 

The only other thing I can think of is, the rear bearing has a little play back and forth between the race and the rear seal. Maybe the rear seal isn't set all the way in?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 17, 2012)

A picture of the spindle will help.
Do both hubs fit the same way?
The seal only goes in flush don't set it in any deeper.


----------



## pworm (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, both hubs are fitting the exact same way. Below are some pictures of the spindle, along with a pen pointing at the different parts of the spindle with exact measurements. I used a digital caliper to measure all of the diameters.


The rear seal is sitting flush with the hub on both of the hubs. 





Here is a pic of the bare spindle





This is the thread. It measures exactly .747 in diameter, and 1" in length.





The middle section of the spindle is 1.061 in diameter, and 2 5/8" in length.





This is the part where the real seal should slide over and sit flush with the axle. It is 1.252 in diameter, and 1/2" in length.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 18, 2012)

After looking at the hubs on my trailers yours look to be fitting ok.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 18, 2012)

Double post


----------



## pworm (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you lckstckn2smknbrls. I wanted to be sure that they were supposed to fit like that. I would imagine if the rear seal sat flush with that part of the axle, the two metals would grind against each other and burn a hole in the seal. 

Thanks again everyone. Love this site!!! =D>


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 5, 2012)

It doesn't look right to me!! First, I've never seen hubs with weld on them, they should be cast as 1 piece..
Second, on my trailer, the seal rides where the green stuff is and the inside bearing would be where the larger part of the spindle is. ( mine is straight shaft) so you may need different bearings on the inside. 
Check the seal I.D. And see where it fits on the trailer, the O.D of the spindle should be roughly the same.. Any gap means it won't seal.. Basically, when installed properly you shouldn't see any chrome on the inside of the wheel.


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 5, 2012)

Your axles are fine.The weld is where they put a axle stub in a tube & welded it in.


----------



## GYPSY400 (May 5, 2012)

crazymanme2 said:


> Your axles are fine.The weld is where they put a axle stub in a tube & welded it in.




But have you ever seen welded hubs??


----------



## Bugpac (May 5, 2012)

Looks like from the small pic, the hub rubbed on something and is not actually a weld. Can't tell, need larger pic.


----------



## Bugpac (May 5, 2012)

Now i see it, "looked at the top post" the gap is just a seal surface, the step down to the spindle is were the bearing seats, thats all that matters. I haven't ever seen welded hubs, Im guessing someone welded them up for whatever reason being. Should not be an issue at all. If the seal was to bottom out, friction would cause the edge to burn up. this is the reason for the gap.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 7, 2012)

GYPSY400 said:


> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> > Your axles are fine.The weld is where they put a axle stub in a tube & welded it in.
> ...




It's "Homemade". Your liable to see anything on a homemade trailer. And yes,some homemade trailers are constructed BETTER than a manufactured one. It all depends on the skill level of the builder.


----------

